# My PSU is annoying!!!  Need a new one



## springs113 (May 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I have the Seasonic Prime Platinum 1200w psu.  I must say it is/has been great throughout its life cycle so far, but OMG the damn fan is so friggin loud.  I have 13 fans(8 ml 120s, 2 phanteks fp120s and 3 deadsilence) and two ek-ddc pumps running between 1300-2,000 rpm and I must say my psu's fan is the loudest in my system.  I have read reviews and what not when I was making my initial purchase and they  all stated that it made a slight hum but not that it sounded like a jet engine(exaggeration but). 

I will be keeping this PSU and this setup together but I will also be purchasing a new one for my next build.  I read they changed the fans and would appreciate those that had any 
experience with one of them chime in.

Is the Seasonic Prime Titanium fan as far as noise is concerned as audible as the platinum versions?
Since I'm looking to go HEDT again next build, should I get the 1000W Titanium or the 850W version?

Granted a lot of the info we have on my next build are rumors, I not only want to purchase to"future proof" my build.  I don't like buying twice so I will spend extra just to make sure.

My specs
Ryzen 1976X(14/28 cores 3.6/4.1 GHz) or the 1955X (10/20 cores 3.6/4.0 GHz)
Highest end Vega maybe 2.

I know that is not a lot of info to make a solid judgement, but I'm hoping by the advancement in technology that I wouldn't need to get the 1,000W PSU.  I rather be safe than sorry though.  So I am leaning towards the 1,000W.

What do you all think?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 16, 2017)

Have you ever cleaned the PSU? If its out of warranty, nothing wrong with changing the fan on your own.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 16, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Prime_750/4.html
bottom of the page.

make sure your psu is clean from dust and has enough space at intake to get cold air.
try turn on ac and set at around 25-26C. see if that reduce noize from psu


----------



## springs113 (May 16, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Have you ever cleaned the PSU? If its out of warranty, nothing wrong with changing the fan on your own.


Yes I have and it's in warranty(I believe it has either a 7 or 10 year warranty).



ne6togadno said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/Prime_750/4.html
> bottom of the page.
> 
> make sure your psu is clean from dust and has enough space at intake to get cold air.
> try turn on ac and set at around 25-26C. see if that reduce noize from psu


It is clean as possible without actually tearing it apart.  I think its that my system is so quiet that I have no choice but to acknowledge how loud the PSU actually is.  All of this is in a Caselabs SMA8,  ton of room for airflow.  I have Corsair ML 120s blowing in the direction of the PSU.


----------



## HD64G (May 16, 2017)

A friend of mine thought that it was his PSU's fan that made a loud noise but in the end it was his CPU one. Try to isolate each one at a time to become sure of the sound source 1st if possible. If you are positive of it, it is really weird and I would RMA it  since it is still under warranty. Possibly a dying fan that can be changed easily.


----------



## ERazer (May 16, 2017)

when the fan comes on and it hardly turns on, its a low hum you really have to listen to it and i have mine on bench top, i have yet to hear it full blast.


----------



## springs113 (May 16, 2017)

I'm running a dual loop...the PSU is isolated.  Maybe it's me but I can assure you it's my PSU.

Edit: like I've stated before maybe its due to the fact that my system is so quiet and I can be real nitpicky about things is why I am really noticing it.  Usually I never sit in a quiet room like that, there's always some noise especially being that I have a toddler in the house.  He's been away and I have finally setup my gaming area and can definitely pin point the noise to one section of my case.  I don't think my PSU is defective at all, I just think it's the fan chosen in said series.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2017)

I have the same psu and there is no noise from it. My pumps louder.


----------



## RejZoR (May 16, 2017)

Seasonic is using FDB fans on their high end models. But I'm not sure about the profile sthey are using.

If you want really insane quiet PSU, look at BeQuiet. The 750W unit I have is so quiet I can't hear it even if there are no other fans. It's insane how quiet it is.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (May 16, 2017)

springs113 said:


> Hey guys, I have the Seasonic Prime Platinum 1200w psu.  I must say it is/has been great throughout its life cycle so far, but OMG the damn fan is so friggin loud.  I have 13 fans(8 ml 120s, 2 phanteks fp120s and 3 deadsilence) and two ek-ddc pumps running between 1300-2,000 rpm and I must say my psu's fan is the loudest in my system.  I have read reviews and what not when I was making my initial purchase and they  all stated that it made a slight hum but not that it sounded like a jet engine(exaggeration but).
> 
> I will be keeping this PSU and this setup together but I will also be purchasing a new one for my next build.  I read they changed the fans and would appreciate those that had any
> experience with one of them chime in.
> ...



Maybe its the fact that you have so many fans? More fans does not necessarily mean better cooling.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 16, 2017)

I recently installed 1000 W seasonic platinum,  I too noticed the fan was louder than in my corsair or EVGA power supplies , if I were you I'd remove the power supply from the case and run it that way to see if you can locate what's causing the fan to make the noise it's normally dust vibration or lack of oil in the bearing all of which can be repaired fairly easily as long as you use caution

regarding needing a new one, i see you mentioned its still under warranty, RMA it.


----------



## Gasaraki (May 16, 2017)

There is no reason why that PSU would be loud. I would warranty the fan or actually clean it by blowing out all the dust inside.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2017)

Been using an XM2 1250 Gold, my case fans and cpu fan mask the noise from my psu.


----------



## springs113 (May 16, 2017)

@eidairaman1 
@Gasaraki 
I have isolated the issue, I am 100% certain it is not due to the amount of fans I have in my case.  My case is segmented.  My fans are audible but hardly noticeable.  My pumps run louder than my fans.  As I've stated before I don't think my PSU is defective at all, it is just the loudest components in my system.  I am going to blow my PSU out when I finish this reply.

@cdawall  what kind of pumps are you using? DDC?D5?...Do you have it on hybrid mode?
@RejZoR  I believe the size of the fans in the new titanium(135mm) series is different comparing to the old xp3 (120mm) platform model.  I am still searching for more info here so don't quote me lol.  Also I think they switched from San Ace too.
@Mighty-Lu-Bu majority of my fans are in a separate compartment.  My system is not hot as well so it wouldn't be that the radiator located in the same compartment is dumping heat into my psu and my ambient room temps are about 22c.
@jboydgolfer I have all but one system in the house powered by a Seasonic and granted the components in this system are highend compared to the others, the other PSUs are quiet.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 16, 2017)

springs113 said:


> Yes I have and it's in warranty(I believe it has either a 7 or 10 year warranty).
> 
> 
> It is clean as possible without actually tearing it apart.  I think its that my system is so quiet that I have no choice but to acknowledge how loud the PSU actually is.  All of this is in a Caselabs SMA8,  ton of room for airflow.  I have Corsair ML 120s blowing in the direction of the PSU.


fan of your psu is rated 1800rpm and psu have passive mode with fan turned off.
if fan is making that much noise this means that fan is running full time at max or higher speed.
there could be 2 reasons for that. you are overloading your psu (if 3x290(x) in your specs are actual) and it requires extra cooling or that corsair ml is blowing in the wrong direction and "steals" fresh air from the psu. double check direction of this corsair fan. psu sucks air from mesh with the fan and blows it out through the back of the case.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2017)

hybrid mode, D5 pwm with a minimum setting of 80%


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2017)

Im just letting you know im using a xm2 gold unit which is totally masked by my case fans on the case fans lowest speed.


----------



## springs113 (May 16, 2017)

@eidairaman1 I know for a fact my system is quieter than my PSU's fan. 
@cdawall and @ne6togadno  It was the psu I just checked it out and saw that it was flipped to constant fan(normal mode).  I feel like such an idiot but that is a case for another day.  This PSU is more than capable of handling 3 290s(now 2).  The PSU is oriented so it pulls fresh air from outside the case
So doing some research, this PSU's main knock is the audible noise of the fan.  I don't know how the switched got flipped but it did and I can attest the fan constantly on is annoyingly loud.  I also will stand by statement that my system overall in general runs quieter than my PSU fan. 

Anyways if someone were to ask me would I recommend this PSU?  I would say 10/10...Yes.  It is incredibly stable, my readings are the same as if I just opened the seal off the package.  I just think that the  fan used on this PSU is a little louder than it should be and I'm Sure @crmaris would agree with me. Seeing that Seasonic switched the fans in the Titanium series, I'm going to go out on a limb and say they must of realized as well.

I'm just curious now as to should I go for the 850w or the 1000w Titanium series for my HEDT build.


----------



## cdawall (May 16, 2017)

Mine is a really really recently purchased model for all I know it could be a different fan now. I have not checked.


----------



## natr0n (May 16, 2017)

Replace the fan ?

I've done it less noise and cooler working.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2017)

@springs113, I'm not doubting you, however if you would listen to what I have said I am using a different model from yours, so not all fans in Seasonics are the same or are as loud as yours, just like Enermax, Corsair, EVGA, be quiet, antec, thermaltake, Silverstone, XFX, FSP, etc.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 16, 2017)

springs113 said:


> I'm just curious now as to should I go for the 850w or the 1000w Titanium series for my HEDT build.


wait to see actual power consumption of both vega and r9 and then make calculation what you gonna need



springs113 said:


> Seeing that Seasonic switched the fans in the Titanium series, I'm going to go out on a limb and say they must of realized as well.


there could be other reasons why seasonic changed the fan for titanium series such necessary airflow, longevity of the bearing, air pressure, etc.,  etc.
anyway glad you've solve this issue.
so...


----------



## Grings (May 17, 2017)

Your system specs says x1200 platinum, but the post says prime 1200 platinum, and you mentioned 120mm fan and xp3 platform..

is it this: https://seasonic.com/product/platinum-1200-2/

or this https://seasonic.com/prime/prime-1200-w-platinum/


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 17, 2017)

Don't get me wrong speculation is great , but you're the only one here who can physically address this issue. I apologize if you've mentioned this, but I read your replies to my comments and it seems that is something you didn't mention in them.

 Just take the power supply out , put it on a table , jump the plug ,and locate  the issue. if it's something you're not comfortable with troubleshooting then RMA the unit. If your looking to resolve the issue, thats the best course of action.

Good luck & remember Safety first


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2017)

Grings said:


> Your system specs says x1200 platinum, but the post says prime 1200 platinum, and you mentioned 120mm fan and xp3 platform..
> 
> is it this: https://seasonic.com/product/platinum-1200-2/
> 
> or this https://seasonic.com/prime/prime-1200-w-platinum/




This.  To date, Prime 1200W hasn't launced, as well.


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> This.  To date, Prime 1200W hasn't launced, as well.









I mean unless this isn't what you mean by prime...?


----------



## Aquinus (May 17, 2017)

RMA it. My 1000w has always been dead silent.


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2017)

cdawall said:


> I mean unless this isn't what you mean by prime...?




Well, I guess I need to update my product radar, lol.  Thanks.

Still, he claimed to have owned it "for years."


----------



## cdawall (May 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Well, I guess I need to update my product radar, lol.  Thanks.
> 
> Still, he claimed to have owned it "for years."



Yea I think I got it pretty close to release and the review from jguru was done in March, that is why I said earlier mine could have been a different iteration.


----------



## JunkBear (May 17, 2017)

What about you just order à fan from Ebay and change it?


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> What about you just order à fan from Ebay and change it?



Warranty voiding, the fact that the small size fan diameter in the old Platinums is half the issue, etc


----------



## JunkBear (May 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Warranty voiding, the fact that the small size fan diameter in the old Platinums is half the issue, etc



Yeah but if they dont want to RMA it and respect the warranty then you Do it.


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2017)

JunkBear said:


> Yeah but if they dont want to RMA it and respect the warranty then you Do it.



I think the second half of my post would still be an issue, but maybe worth a try.  There are some "quieter" fans of that size than stock even though we all know smaller fan will always be noisier than a larger one.


----------



## JunkBear (May 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I think the second half of my post would still be an issue, but maybe worth a try.  There are some "quieter" fans of that size than stock even though we all know smaller fan will always be noisier than a larger one.



What I often did is take the top of dead psu and transfer if to the other or swap thé fan only.


----------



## springs113 (May 17, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> This.  To date, Prime 1200W hasn't launced, as well.


 I think i said prime,  i don't have the prime series.  My fault for not proof reading what i posted.  It's definitely the last series before the prime.  
SeaSonic 1200W ATX12V/EPS12V 80 Plus Platinum
It is the older styled design.   This new honeybcomb design is definitely not it.


----------



## ne6togadno (May 17, 2017)

https://seasonic.com/main/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/0022.jpg
it is still honeycomb


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2017)

Problem with fan swapping is that fans are often hard wired or use some atypical connectors. The third problem is often starting point and curve because they use DC fans and curve directly falls down on starting voltage, amperage of the fan and RPM's it has. You'd really have to find fan with same starting voltage, same RPM and same amps to get the same fan curve as original.

I've done such fan transplantation few times on my PSU's with Noiseblocker fans. It tend to run a bit slower which was fine with me since I needed quiet. It was 750W unit which never reached it's peak, meaning it never really needed more. I bought one other fan, but it didn't run well as it failed to start at low loads even though it should and I wasn't happy running it passive. But then I got the right fan and it worked great.

You can also bypass it and hook the fan on molex. This way, when PSU fires up, so do fans. And it doesn't depend on PSU fan curve anymore. Or if you hook it to motherboard and use the fan curve there. Just be careful not to forget it hooking it back on when flipping components around...


----------



## springs113 (May 24, 2017)

I've come to the conclusion that the fan is just louder than others.   
How do i know this?   I purchased another identical unit and experienced the same result. 
It is the nature of the beast, excellent unit but just a tad loud.   It is only loud to me because my system is so quiet.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 24, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> Problem with fan swapping is that fans are often hard wired or use some atypical connectors. The third problem is often starting point and curve because they use DC fans and curve directly falls down on starting voltage, amperage of the fan and RPM's it has. You'd really have to find fan with same starting voltage, same RPM and same amps to get the same fan curve as original.
> 
> I've done such fan transplantation few times on my PSU's with Noiseblocker fans. It tend to run a bit slower which was fine with me since I needed quiet. It was 750W unit which never reached it's peak, meaning it never really needed more. I bought one other fan, but it didn't run well as it failed to start at low loads even though it should and I wasn't happy running it passive. But then I got the right fan and it worked great.
> 
> You can also bypass it and hook the fan on molex. This way, when PSU fires up, so do fans. And it doesn't depend on PSU fan curve anymore. Or if you hook it to motherboard and use the fan curve there. Just be careful not to forget it hooking it back on when flipping components around...


Never occurred to me to run external power to the PSU fan, that would mean I could control the fan separately, even with a software controller.


----------



## RejZoR (May 24, 2017)

Yes, you can use external power (from motherboard or directly from PSU molex), but it poses a risk of forgetting to hook it up when you tear apart the system and you can fry a PSU this way. So, be careful.


----------

